# Henefer - Echo



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I've put on about 20-30 miles on the Henefer - Echo WMA and am thinking of sitting a water hole about 4 miles in to see what happens. I thought would throw out a few questions to the crowd to see if I would get any bites.

1. Anyone have any idea how the pressure is for the archery season? Any of you going to hunt it?

2. There is a ranch road named either "Pond Seaman Rd" or "Four Seasons Drive" almost directly across from Henefer. Does anyone know if it is public? I plan to drive out and ask this week. It could cut a couple miles off my hike.

3. Any other thoughts? This is my first time hunting mule deer. I have taken several whitetails in the midwest and a few caribou when i lived in AK so I am aware of what it will take to get a buck out 4 miles.

PMs are fine. I won't share any info if you tell me not to.

Good luck everyone! Hope you all tag out on the buck of your dreams.


----------

